# A website dedicated to bringing you the finest Kindle screensavers.



## RarneyBubble (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all, I'm Rarney. I just launched a website dedicated to bringing you the finest kindle screensavers. I'm still working on it so please bear with me as I bring you more content. Also, feel free to give me suggestions!  The website can be found at www.kindlescreens.com

Love,
Rarney.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool site but check your link as it's taking us to http://"http//kindlescreens.com".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

They're cute Rarney. Have you looked through the thousands here on this board?


----------



## RarneyBubble (Jan 6, 2011)

No, still going through all the collection on the boards! If anyone has any suggestions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I noticed that some say www.kindlescreens.com on them.  I wouldn't put that on there.  Personally I would never use a screensaver that said that on there, especially knowing how easy they are to make and that there are thousands available here and on photobucket that people share.

I do LOVE the idea and hope it goes well.  I would visit this site often, maybe as often as I do our own kindleboards photo forums


----------



## RarneyBubble (Jan 6, 2011)

Any screensavers posted from now on won't include any watermarks whatsoever. Sorry for the lack of posting, I'm currently in the middle of university examinations.


----------

